# Official IPL 2011 Discussion Thread



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know, we are all tired after just concluded super-exciting ICC Cricket World Cup and maybe there is no enthusiasm left in us to watch anymore cricket but its here anyways. The IPL 2011, sponsors of which claim that it will keep India shut down during whole season. 

So time to get over the Indian Cricket Team victory and look forward to watch the 20 over format of the game.

Attaching schedule of the matches. Courtesy TheSportCampus.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2011)

as always, I pick DC


----------



## Garbage (Apr 8, 2011)

Its Mumbai Indians for me. (though I live in Pune now.  )


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

because I am in Bangalore so RCB for me 

I know it will take time for IPL to take off. Initial matches are usually boring but it gets all heated up as it nears finale


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

I voted for Chennai Super Kings.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

Not a fan, but still would be nice to see Delhi Daredevils win it. My "local team" after all.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2011)

same here
delhi daredevils.............
if they lose then chennai super kings is my substitute team


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Mumbai Indians.....


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

Delhi.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2011)

DC for me


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 8, 2011)

Dilli


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2011)

duniya hila denge hum...


----------



## himangshu (Apr 9, 2011)

Who won the match between DC and RR?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

Dhakkan Chargers lost.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 9, 2011)

What score did Dravid make? Who got the man of the match?


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 10, 2011)

Delhi got their asses handed to them by Malinga T_T


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

delhi has 3 votes..wtf..who in their right minds would pick DD...look at their squad...its terrible


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> delhi has 3 votes..wtf..who in their right minds would pick DD...look at their squad...its terrible


err dude. local team? I'm a native. got it?


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 12, 2011)

I will choose Mumbai Indians and I wish them best of luck for this IPL.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mumbai Indians for me too.

Local team ftw.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:


> err dude. local team? I'm a native. got it?



LOL...so what??i thought even delhi local people were disappointed with the team...didn't expect loyalty to come into play...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think IPL is all about loyalty towards local team. It can't be about players anyway.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

delhi lost once again in a row
WOW...


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...so what??i thought even delhi local people were disappointed with the team...didn't expect loyalty to come into play...


I'm ze "real" "native"


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL... I am tired of watching cricket


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah, that's why even I don't bother posting here. In this season of IPL they are gonna play 75 matches!

Maar dalo World Cup ke baad itne matches dikha kar


----------



## Garbage (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ And then T-20 world cup?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

[youtube]UHopkzltHRw[/youtube]


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

support whichever gonna win


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> support whichever gonna win


This.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2011)

so Delhi finally won


----------



## Neuron (Apr 19, 2011)

Tuskers aren't as bad as i thought.


----------



## Coool (Apr 19, 2011)

DC....DC....Only DC


----------

